# My gang



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

A photo of my crew enjoying the sunshine...don't ask why Willow is posing legs akimbo, she's a tart!

Darwin, Bertie, Muffin & Willow


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pic  Great example of cat yoga at the end of the row:thumbsup: Lovely cats


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW!! What a great picture of them altogether.
They are so beautiful.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW they are all stunning :001_tt1:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Caught Willow out of the corner of my eye, nearly snorted my drink out of nose.. Just tickled me :lol:

Lovely photo of them all though, they're all stunning!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OMG :yikes: :w00t: :001_wub:

Hey Kev ... Darwin is maturing beautifully, look at that lovely face 

What a fabulous picture 

Hope you're well xxx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: how sweet that they all sat up there together!!!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Love the pic. Just had to smile with the way Willow is. Just glad I wasn't drinking anything at the time, might have gone all over the computer.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW!!!!! That is my dream windowseal lol!! gorgeous cats!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

wow wow wow they are gawgus!

BSHs are my favourite anyway but they are lovely, the two stood up look just like my two! 

Thats also my dream windowsill!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures they must be a credit to you


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely cats


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great pic,lovely to see the whole "family" together.Hope all is well with you.Miss you on the forum.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

buffie said:


> Great pic,lovely to see the whole "family" together.Hope all is well with you.Miss you on the forum.


Thanks. We are all well, I just have a lot on currently so internet time is restricted. Hope you and Meeko are well too.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

BSH said:


> Thanks. We are all well, I just have a lot on currently so internet time is restricted. Hope you and Meeko are well too.


We are well thanks .Meeko is settling down at last


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a lovely picture, such gorgeous cats, im soooooo jealous, ,_


----------

